# Gaspari SizeOn



## Ben dur (Aug 4, 2008)

has this subject been beat to death?
did a search and found minimal results

what are your thoughts and opinions on 
Gaspari SizeOn

positive or negative


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 5, 2008)

I used it for two  months artic lemon flavor

taste= loved it
results i didnt really see much result with this i think is a bit overprice , you can give it a try but there are more cheaper choices out there that will work better in my opinion.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have heard some good things about it.

Gaspari SizeOn


----------



## nni (Aug 5, 2008)

its a good product.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 5, 2008)

I loved it....
Gaspari tends to put out good supps.


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 5, 2008)

well i just bought a 2.8lb tub of it
30 servings
so 30 days?

should it be taken on off days as the label reads?
or is that a $ tactic


should i load?
or begin a regular intake?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 5, 2008)

Superpump doesn't do much for me, but SizeOn is the best creatine I've ever taken IMO.  Priced well too.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 5, 2008)

load and yes take it every day.


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks for all the input

was reading about it online and it said that it increases NO, without the use of L arginine... supposedly even better than L arginine..

so should i stop taking L-arginine?


----------



## nni (Aug 5, 2008)

allnaturalmyass said:


> load and yes take it every day.



do not load.



Ben dur said:


> thanks for all the input
> 
> was reading about it online and it said that it increases NO, without the use of L arginine... supposedly even better than L arginine..
> 
> so should i stop taking L-arginine?



i get no pumps from it, but then again i get no pumps from arginine. continue on as normal.


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 5, 2008)

ill go with the mods. advice over that of the new guy..

no offense new guy......


----------



## DesertFox (Aug 5, 2008)

What similar creatine as Size On would you all recommend?


----------



## nni (Aug 5, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> What similar creatine as Size On would you all recommend?



well sizeon is a smart carb source and creatine gluconate (to simplify the formula). you can buy straight creatine gluconate from some bulk places if you'd like, however how they claim cg works isnt exactly accurate, but apparently it still works well.

the creatine cocktails i usually recommend are sizeon, clout, xceed etc. i have seen jarrow's creatine surge and its a simple formula, but i would bet that it is effective (and cheap).


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 5, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> What similar creatine as Size On would you all recommend?



and now time for a shameless plug 





LG Sciences Cold Fusion EX 800 gr


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 5, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> and now time for a shameless plug
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have good things about this one also


----------



## musclemilk40 (Aug 5, 2008)

*sizeon is solid*

size on is what it is, i mean you're not gonna turn into the hulk on it, but it will difinately help with performance.  No need to load dude, loading is a joke, trust me, just take a scoop right before you train a sip on it during workout, youll like what it does.


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 5, 2008)

my only concern with it is weather ill loose definition due to water retention
im not planning on gaining alot of fat, just a few pounds of solid mass

-slow bulk-

and weather ill just perspire the weight off when my jug runs out...


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> my only concern with it is weather ill loose definition due to water retention
> im not planning on gaining alot of fat, just a few pounds of solid mass
> 
> -slow bulk-
> ...



IMO you will not have to be concerned with that


----------



## zombul (Aug 6, 2008)

Perhaps a personal preference but I always find loading more beneficial for me as well but know everyone seems to have a different opinion about it.
 That lg creatine may be good but as a consumer I would like to know what the creatine and arginine doses are.I didn't see them on the link?


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 6, 2008)

unfortunately, it's listed as a 'proprietary blend'... I hate that shit, I'll see what I can find out...


Cold Fusion Explosion
LG Sciences 

Serving Size: 20g
Servigns per container: 40  

Calories - 32   


Total Carbs - 8g   


Cold Fusion Explosion Proprietary Blend - 20,000mg   


Anabolic Volumizing Complex: Arginine AKG, di-arginine malate, di-creatine malate, creatine propyl ester, l-arginine. 


Lipolytic Complex: L-tyrosine, n-acetyl-l-cysteine, caffeine, dl-phenylalanine, rhodolia salidroside. 


Performance Enhancement Complex: L-taurine, acetyl-l-carnitine, aspartic acid. 


Insulin Control Complex: L-leucine, mormordica, chromium amino acid chelate, vanadyl sulfate. 


† Daily Value Not Established.


----------



## zombul (Aug 6, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> unfortunately, it's listed as a 'proprietary blend'... I hate that shit, I'll see what I can find out...
> 
> 
> Cold Fusion Explosion
> ...



  So really no way of knowing,I hate that shit too. The first listed is the arginine and creatines but still no certain dose listed.What a pain I would consider this if we could get more info but since its listed as a proprietary blend we probably can't.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2008)

I have tried both the pills and the powder form of SizeOn and I must say, avoid the pills at all cost.

I get the worst shits, my stomach hurts, etc. for 1-2 hours after taking them.

Needless to say, I can't wait until I run out.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Aug 6, 2008)

_"SizeOn is the first creatine with a "two staged" delivery system requiring absolutely no "loading period" and insuring fast, sustained, and maximal muscle volumization. Additionally, SizeOn is the only cell volumizer on the market with Outlast the first bio-engineered carbohydrate specifically designed for athletes and bodybuilders. *With its quadruple redundant mitochondrial re-energizing matrix*, nothing else compares to SizeOn for providing longer, harder training sessions and mind boggling pumps. SizeOn is so fast, you will literally feel and see increases in muscle belly size and fiber strength in 24-36 hours after the very first serving and unlike other cell volumizers"_

LMAO.  Let's see here

Ridiculous explanation of how the product "works" using big phrases as to confuse simple minded people that are lucky enough to have the money to buy it in the first place?  *Check*

Stupid name with catchy phase (Size On) to capture the attention of your average fool? *Check*

Inflated Price? *Check*

Did anyone here actually read the ingredients?  It's creatine and carbs plus some vitamins and minerals.  

Can anyone here tell me what a "quadruple redundant mitochondrial re-energizing matrix" is?  Based on the rules of the English language, "quadruple redundant" isn't even a plausible phrase.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 6, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> _"SizeOn is the first creatine with a "two staged" delivery system requiring absolutely no "loading period" and insuring fast, sustained, and maximal muscle volumization. Additionally, SizeOn is the only cell volumizer on the market with Outlast the first bio-engineered carbohydrate specifically designed for athletes and bodybuilders. *With its quadruple redundant mitochondrial re-energizing matrix*, nothing else compares to SizeOn for providing longer, harder training sessions and mind boggling pumps. SizeOn is so fast, you will literally feel and see increases in muscle belly size and fiber strength in 24-36 hours after the very first serving and unlike other cell volumizers"_
> 
> LMAO.  Let's see here
> 
> ...



you mean something cannot be repeated 4 times?
wouldn't that be 'quadruple redundant', O Wise One?


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Aug 6, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> you mean something cannot be repeated 4 times?
> wouldn't that be 'quadruple redundant', O Wise One?



It has no meaning.  Otherwise, you'd be able to explain it.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 6, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> It has no meaning.  Otherwise, you'd be able to explain it.



quadruple redundancy would be something that has 4 back ups.
as to how it pertains to a supplement, I could only theorize.
but it's not a made up term that has no meaning schmucko


----------



## DesertFox (Aug 6, 2008)

So could gaspari superpump 250 be combined with gaspari size on?


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 6, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> So could gaspari superpump 250 be combined with gaspari size on?



absolutely


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> So could gaspari superpump 250 be combined with gaspari size on?



That's exactly what they recommend, got that from the man himself at the Mr. Olympia Expo.  You take the SuperPump 15-30 minutes before your workout and sip the SizeOn throughout your workout.

From personal experience:  I LOVE the SuperPump.  It bring a "focus" to my workouts that I've never felt before and have gotten from no other pre-workout drink.

I don't feel as strongly about the SizeOn, but that's not to say it isn't a great product.  I'm lucky in that I can just LOOK at a bottle of creatine and I get bigger, so the fact that SizeOn works for me is no surprise.  I get it, but that's because I buy SuperPump, SizeOn and Novadex as a package and get a price break.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Aug 6, 2008)

Is there a reason my post was deleted?  All it said was that everyone thinking about the product should read the ingredients.  It's $39 for a months supply of creatine, sugar and a couple of vitamins and minerals.


----------



## nni (Aug 6, 2008)

i see no deleted post notice.


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 7, 2008)

Man just try it and see how it works for you , is just creatine you know u dont need much advice on how to take it or anythingjust take it and see what it does for you.

i loaded it and i tried it for two months and i could say there are other prodcuts way better out there like it was said sizeon is just a big catchy sticker to catch a fools attention to buy it , gaspari makes good products just think this one isin't all that. this is just IMo.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Is there a reason my post was deleted?  All it said was that everyone thinking about the product should read the ingredients.  It's $39 for a months supply of creatine, sugar and a couple of vitamins and minerals.



I deleted several of your negative posts. You keep bitching and moaning about price. If you don't want to spend money on supps fine. But don't call everyone else stupid if they want to. You have voiced your opinion and everyone knows what it is. Let it rest.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh my bad.  I didn't realize that sound advice was looked down upon.  I guess I should have just told him to buy the product, despite the fact that it's a waste of money.


----------



## nni (Aug 7, 2008)

dg806 said:


> I deleted several of your negative posts. You keep bitching and moaning about price. If you don't want to spend money on supps fine. But don't call everyone else stupid if they want to. You have voiced your opinion and everyone knows what it is. Let it rest.



i guess if you do it, i dont see it then.


----------



## nni (Aug 7, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Oh my bad.  I didn't realize that sound advice was looked down upon.  I guess I should have just told him to buy the product, despite the fact that it's a waste of money.



just curious, what products are worth the money?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2008)

nni said:


> just curious, what products are worth the money?



Test apparently.


----------



## nni (Aug 7, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Test apparently.



relax, i was asking a question not meant to be insulting, lets not turn it into that.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2008)

nni said:


> relax, i was asking a question not meant to be insulting, lets not turn it into that.



huh? I'm plenty relaxed....

The guy rants on and on about Test > Pro Hormones. It's called a joke.


----------



## nni (Aug 7, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> huh? I'm plenty relaxed....
> 
> The guy rants on and on about Test > Pro Hormones. It's called a joke.



he might not take it that way and i would like for this top be civil. wasnt being harsh with you though.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2008)

nni said:


> i guess if you do it, i dont see it then.



I physically removed the message. If I just delete it, it will show up as being deleted by me.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Oh my bad.  I didn't realize that sound advice was looked down upon.  I guess I should have just told him to buy the product, despite the fact that it's a waste of money.



To you it is, maybe to others it isn't. Everyone has their opinion.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 7, 2008)

zombul said:


> Perhaps a personal preference but I always find loading more beneficial for me as well but know everyone seems to have a different opinion about it.
> That lg creatine may be good but as a consumer I would like to know what the creatine and arginine doses are.I didn't see them on the link?





zombul said:


> So really no way of knowing,I hate that shit too. The first listed is the arginine and creatines but still no certain dose listed.What a pain I would consider this if we could get more info but since its listed as a proprietary blend we probably can't.



Talked to Justin from LG about the dosing, here's his reply:

" just tell those members to email me directly for that info, we really don't want our formulas out on a forum board."

so if anyone wants to, PM me and I'll give you his email


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Aug 7, 2008)

nni said:


> just curious, what products are worth the money?



Protein, creatine, multi-v and other vitamins, fish oil, MRPs, microlactin and other joint supps, anabolic steroids...And I'm sure a few others I left out.  Most of the products on the market today are a combination of the above with a catchy name and an inflated price tag.  Most people would realize this if they simply read the ingredients.  The day they come out with a cost effective product that works that isn't listed above, I'll be buying it.  The above are all backed by sound science.  There isn't a supplement out there that is going to produce results that will blow the above away except food and steroids.  Prohormones will work, but it doesn't make any sense to use them when steroids are often cheaper, safer and much better.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Prohormones will work, but it doesn't make any sense to use them when steroids are often cheaper, safer and much better.



You keep forgetting about the legal factor. Some people will not want to chance that.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> other joint supps,



Like??


----------



## DesertFox (Aug 7, 2008)

What would yall say is a better creatine product such as Size On to combine with SuperPump 250?


----------



## nni (Aug 7, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Protein, creatine, multi-v and other vitamins, fish oil, MRPs, microlactin and other joint supps, anabolic steroids...And I'm sure a few others I left out.  Most of the products on the market today are a combination of the above with a catchy name and an inflated price tag.  Most people would realize this if they simply read the ingredients.  The day they come out with a cost effective product that works that isn't listed above, I'll be buying it.  The above are all backed by sound science.  There isn't a supplement out there that is going to produce results that will blow the above away except food and steroids.  Prohormones will work, but it doesn't make any sense to use them when steroids are often cheaper, safer and much better.



you keep forgetting steroids are not supplements, they are illegal compounds and shouldnt enter into the conversation. secondly hundreds of products are backed by sound science and have great user feedback, just because they do not fit into your mold doesnt make them a waste of money, but then again when steroids are an option it is understandable.



dg806 said:


> Like??



animal flex is my suggestion.


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 7, 2008)

by the way price is not a consideration to me
and i had already purchased it before even starting this thread...

i do appreciate all input

your point is acknowledged


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Aug 7, 2008)

*Gaspari SizeOn and SuperPump 250 Mini Trial size*

Just wanted to let everyone know that we just got in the SizeOn and SuperPump 250 mini trial size

Sizeon Trial size

SuperPump 250 Trial Size







Good idea to get if you just want to try and not want to pay full price for the normal size one


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Aug 7, 2008)

*Gaspari Video about SizeOn*

Here is a video about Gaspari SizeOn:

Click the Link and scroll down a bit


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 7, 2008)

SBMUSCLE TEAM said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that we just got in the SizeOn and SuperPump 250 mini trial size
> 
> Sizeon Trial size
> 
> ...



There we go anyone interested in checking it out now is the chance


----------



## ZECH (Aug 8, 2008)

nni said:


> you keep forgetting steroids are not supplements, they are illegal compounds and shouldnt enter into the conversation. secondly hundreds of products are backed by sound science and have great user feedback, just because they do not fit into your mold doesnt make them a waste of money, but then again when steroids are an option it is understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> animal flex is my suggestion.



Who makes that??


----------



## nni (Aug 8, 2008)

animal flex is made by universal in the animal line. its 6 pills, but for the price its hard to beat.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 8, 2008)

nni said:


> animal flex is made by universal in the animal line. its 6 pills, but for the price its hard to beat.



I have heard it was very good


Animal Flex


----------



## gerard4864 (Mar 16, 2011)

four


----------



## Klutch (Mar 17, 2011)

i used sizeon pre contest and for 2 days and it mad me pea like crazzzzyyy. so i got the normal one. but only been on it for 3 days but iv heard good things about it...


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 18, 2011)

I use Size-On my own way.  I am not a big fan of intra workout supps (except water).  So, what I do is mix this with about 20g of powdered bcaa's & some glutamine and there you have an outstanding post workout shake.  It has the creatine, carbs, and bcaa's that your body needs to start the recovery process immediately after a good session at the gym.
This is only a suggestion.  As stated above, many people have their own take on things and certain things work better for some people than others.  I have found this to be an effective combination for me.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaspari Sizeon is the best creatine I have ever used.  I really felt like it worked well. It is pricey though.  I am a fan of most Gaspari products.  The only other brand I use for anything is Ironmaglabs.


----------

